# gassed in france ?



## 89563 (May 28, 2005)

Has anyone known of ,or experenced such a thing as being gased and robbed when sleeping when wild camping in France. Or is it just a story blown out of proportion , I have heard stories from other motorhomers but none had actualy experenced it or knew anybody that had.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello Ronny

If you read all the threads on the forum about being gassed you can make up your own mind but the majority of motorhomers think it is a myth. But who knows until somebody can prove that a gas exists in the blood stream it will remain a talking point. However I would suggest you take all precautions you can when stopping overnight as we all should. No doubt other members will put their points forward. Hope this helps.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've answered your own question, Ronny. Check out previous threads on this for heated discussions. 

With my mod's hat on, please , everybody, don't start running through all the things that have been said before.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I cannot find any threads on being gased - only gassed.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Ronny,
You stand a better chance of seeing the Indian Rope trick!!!!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Eat more beans if you want free gas  

......................... sorry but this has been debated so many times it's boring :roll: 

Please read threads before posting, this site is a mine of information you just need to 'search' :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Boring? No.* VERY* Boring. This and charging batteries will run forever. IMO. :roll:


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

That was sung by Bonnie Tyler wasn't it? Whatever happened to her?
John


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps she got "Lost in France"???

bill


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: One thing is for sure. 'She's Holding Out for a Hero' to save her from being GASSED. :lol:


----------



## 90194 (May 1, 2005)

ronny said:


> Has anyone known of ,or experenced such a thing as being gased and robbed when sleeping when wild camping in France. Or is it just a story blown out of proportion , I have heard stories from other motorhomers but none had actualy experenced it or knew anybody that had.


As an experienced france motorhomer I always take precautions. windows closed or PIR alarms on them if open. fridge vents-- if installed correctly the fridge should be sealed off from the rest of the van. I fail to see how gas piped in through the fridge vents would enter the sleeping area. gas detecter alarm fitted is useful. I sleep wild anywhere when in france and feel the safest palces are off the beaten track, thieves target the main routes so if you turn off and park up a lane 1 km away the chances of the scum dicovering you are remote.

P.S As I have always built my own motorhomes (hi-tops) I can advise anyone who is attempting a conversion for the first time

Al


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Have you noticed that most attacks alledgedly happen on motorway aires, and the occupants wake up the next day having slept through it all. Well I have never slept on a motorway aire, but if the site or small aire is noisy I cannot sleep. I reckon if you can sleep in these areas your can sleep through a hurricane hitting your motorhome. There is no way I would even attempt to sleep in a motorhway aire, is this because i am security concious, i am worried about being gassed ? NO. I just want a nights sleep. 


People that reckon they have slept through a gas attack, admit it you are just heavy sleepers. Boy there are times I wish i was.


----------



## 90194 (May 1, 2005)

ladybird said:


> Have you noticed that most attacks alledgedly happen on motorway aires, and the occupants wake up the next day having slept through it all. Well I have never slept on a motorway aire, but if the site or small aire is noisy I cannot sleep. I reckon if you can sleep in these areas your can sleep through a hurricane hitting your motorhome. There is no way I would even attempt to sleep in a motorhway aire, is this because i am security concious, i am worried about being gassed ? NO. I just want a nights sleep.
> 
> People that reckon they have slept through a gas attack, admit it you are just heavy sleepers. Boy there are times I wish i was.


Can't sleep? try driving 500 miles from midday to midnight, you'll be able to sleep in the fast lane of the autoroute never mind an aire!

Ps. Sleeping in the fast lane of the autoroute is not a recommendation, unless you're a passenger!


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi all and RONNY in particular

i cant believe what i am actually reading,

A member with only 20 posts has chosen to ask, in his opinion, a question that is relevant to his needs and all i read is a load of flipant comments 
Maybe Ronnie like many other has not yet got to grips with the use of the MHF site and would not know where to search for a particular thread (imo)

i thought this was supposed to be a helpful place to be

All ronny asked was a sensible question.....................

Anwer to ronnys question

*Gassed]...................*i have never actually spoken to anyone personnally

R*obbed.............*we have been, whilst asleep 0245, been woken with robber in van with knife in left hand and torch in right hand, it aint funny
HAVE actually spoken to others who HAVE also been robbed (fact)

Paul


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Red0ne said:


> hi all and RONNY in particular
> 
> i cant believe what i am actually reading,
> 
> ...


Paul,

I fully agree with you.

This is a brilliant site but for people who are inexperienced in using the site we should not be intimitating towards them.

Dec.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Sometimes people who have been posting for ages can come across as being a bit flippant and make you feel a bit stupid because you don't know all the answers and are asking, what to those experienced motorhomers, must seem like really silly questions but when you are relatively new to something you have to learn just like they all did once upon a time. However, I am delighted to say that MOST people are wonderful on here and I have received loads of tips, help, assistance and advice on here from some truly lovely people and so please do not allow the odd ones to put you off. I have found that even the ones who can be slightly "cocky" are often quite apologetic once they realise that you might be a bit offended by their flippant remarks and have also turned out to be quite helpful in the end. To be honest with you, I truly do not think they mean any harm by their posts and I think most of the time it is just certain members way of having a bit of a fun and banter with you. I do not think anyone really intends to be unhelpful or unfriendly. Hopefully, now that they realise that a lot of people are uncomfortable when they respond to their posts in this way, they will be more careful how they post back and will continue to use their experience and knowledge to help everyone who posts on here. I hope so, because their wealth of knowldege is invaluable to so many people who visit this fantastic forum and it would be such a pity for us all not to benefit from their experience and know how!

It's a great site and I just love posting on here and reading all the interesting sections - trouble is it's so addictive!

Sonesta


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Gassed in France by Bonnie Tyler 

(a couple of bits were altered but no animals were hurt
during the entire composition)

I was gassed in France
In the fields the birds were singing
I was gassed in France
And the night was just beginning
As I stood there in an empty van
With f***all left but a fading tan
I was gassed in France again.

I was gassed in France
In the street were bodies laying
And the gendarmes glanced
Didn't catch what they were praying
When I looked up Butane was there
I lit a *** to clear the air
I was burnt in France again.

Oo la la la oo la la la gassed
Oo la la la gassing

I was gassed in France
And the motorhome was glowing
I was gassed in France
Through the roof the stars were showing
And I looked roond for a telephone
To let my Mum know I won't be home
I was gassed in France again.

Oo la la la oo la la la gassed
Oo la la la oo la la la gassing


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

brilliant, could be the xmas no.1 :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Brilliant pusser .. I can't stop laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Pusser you are wasted you should be on the telly.....................


Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

[stream:e2adb57c99]http://sg1.allmusic.com/cg/smp.dll?link=3owt15rfbkeev5pgnbpje4v&z=MP3&r=20.asx[/stream:e2adb57c99]Volume up


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Very witty Pusser, we have all just been singing along to it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sonesta


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant, Puss - you're a gem! Your repertoire just gets bigger and bigger...!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks my lovelies...I think if you sing this song after losing everything to a gas attack it will help soothe the moment :roll:


----------

